# HELP! I'm completely lost



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

So let me start off by apologizing. I'm apparently really slow when it comes to NPT's and basically need my hand held. I have read "THE" book on this... but I'm really confused. I've gotten a lot of mixed feedback from other forums, which left me even more confused, and someone pointed me to this forum... 

We'll start off with what I have:
29 gallon aquarium
2 bags of Miracle Grow Organic Complete Potting Soil 16 quart
1 bag of pea gravel from Lowes.

I'm essentially wanting to set up a nice display tank in my living room in front of my South facing window for some community fish (guppies?) and some shrimp. I love the look of the cherry shrimp.

I have been looking at 96w & 48w T5HO lights (some cheap ones with 6500 bulbs). But I was told both would be too much... But when I went and looked at the T5NO fixtures, I was told they won't be enough.

THEN, i was looking at power heads with sponge filters, which I was recommended, but no one would tell me how many WPG that I should be looking at.... Then another person came along and told me no... you need a canister... 

And then I started looking at the plants I wanted to use. They told me Low to mid Light, fast/easy growers in their database... and they told me to plant 80% of the soil... but they didn't tell me how many I should get, or what the spacing should be... 

So I am laying my tank in your experienced and understanding hands... Please help me!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

In NPT, I think there is no need for any artificial lighting  Just use the sunlight near a window. You also don't need a canister filter as well, the plants alone will take care of the tank.. (must be heavily planted) and lastly, you may need a small powerhead for a bit of a wave so there is gas exchange. Plants like cryptocoryne species, some hygrophilas species, anacharis, anubias, etc will do fine in the tank. Cherry shrimps would be a nice addition.


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

What does heavily planted mean? I don't know anything about spacing the plants, how many to get, etc.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

You've heard the phrase "too many cooks spoil the broth"? Well, too many opinions will leave you confused, poorer, and perhaps with a disaster of a tank. You have read the book, what does she say? Do you need a canister filter? No. One may work, and you may decide you want one, but you don't need one. Water circulation is advised, and a canister can certainly provide that, but so can a simple submersible powerhead, with a sponge on the intake to protect the shrimp. Even with good advise, it may take you a few tries to get a good setup. If you are prepared to experiment and perhaps redo your 29 a few times, that is fine. But you might want to start a bit smaller and simpler. Try this: http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf You say you want shrimp anyway, so why not start with them?

A small bowl will give you an idea of what plants will do well in your water and will be inexpensive to stock. Good luck and keep posting.


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

hmmm, I've got some 5 gallon tanks in the basement... Might try something like that. In fact, I've got most of the stuff too. Minus a light bulb and the plants. I'm a tank hoarder, so I've got a little of everything down there


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I started with planted shrimp bowls before I took the plunge, and it helped. I gained confidence, learned what I could get away with, made a few inexpensive mistakes.

I will make two suggestions based on what you already have. Soak and drain the MGOC potting soil several times before you use it. Discard the big woody bits that float.

Pea gravel is too coarse. You want some aquarium gravel that is about 1/16" to 1/8" in diameter.

And last, about the light. This is so confusing! Putting the tank near a window can definitely work, but it makes it difficult to control the amount of light the tank gets. In some ways, artificial light on a timer is much more predictable and easier to change if you decide you need more or less.

How tall is your tank? Height of the tank helps decide how much light you need.

Good luck!


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

its a standard 29... 30 long 12 deep 18 high... 

I found out my 5 gallon isnt going to work. Its a critter cage so it won't hold water hehe. I will pick something up tomorrow at the LFS tomorrow. May see if they have any tiny gravel too. I'll probably end up setting up the thing tomorrow night knowing me. 

What water conditioner is it that removes the metals from the water?


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Just keep it simple,

One inch of soil covered with one inch of fine 2-4mm gravel.
Two full length T8 tubes will be fine.
A simple small powerhead with a sponge over the intake.
Lots of different plants, including floaters.

And let nature do the rest.

Water conditioners like Tetra Aquasafe or API Stress coat with remove metals etc.

James


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect. Thank you everyone for your help. I think I'm gonna set up a smaller one tonight, if I can find some plants locally


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For a tank 18" tall, a light fixture with 2 T5 normal output fluorescent tubes will give you medium light levels. You would get about the same with 1 T5 high output tube, but the coverage will be more even with 2 T5 NO tubes. If you need to lower the light levels you can raise the fixture a few inches above the tank.


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Mar 29, 2011)

I went by the LFS today, picked up a GH/KH test kit and the water conditioner, but they didn't have any sand or small gravel at all, and their plants looked horrid, so I didnt get any. I'm going to another town tonight, so I'll see what they have. My dad may have some pool filter sand, which I may use to cap the soil.


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Laura_Leigh said:


> My dad may have some pool filter sand, which I may use to cap the soil.


I would not use a substrate smaller than 1/8th inch, as these can compact and cause problems.


----------

